
Particle filters explained without equations (2013) [video] - ogogmad
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUkBa1zMKv4
======
ogogmad
For people who don't know what a particle filter is: particle filters are an
alternative to algorithms like Kalman filters. They're a lot more flexible,
possibly more accurate, but not as fast.

The Wikipedia article on them is pretty hard to follow, IMO. (In fact, I think
it's practically obfuscatory). But the video above should give you the gist.

